# When a doe sniffs real loud?



## Smen (Apr 26, 2008)

FireFox23 said:


> If I get snorted at I will snort back at them if I think they aren't really sure about what I am. Doing this I've had them stop, calm down, and just walk away without alarm. I've had them come back around towards me. And I've seen them try to get around down wind to figure out what I am. Most of the time it seems to disarm their alarmed state. Very few times have I had them continue to run off alarmed.
> 
> I would not do a snort wheeze. That is an aggressive vocalization bucks use towards eachother, and should only be used if you SEE a buck. It should be a decent size buck because a younger, more timid buck will not stick around.


I have had the same results saw that info on woods and water tv show when he was doing the special on deer calls


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

